# Costa Rica in September



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

Is it safe? Yes. Petty thieves? Yes. Take nothing of value. Whatever is of value needs to be on you at all times. 
They know the deal with rental cars so don't ever think your stuff is safe because it's locked in the car, it is not. The best way to avoid your vehicle getting ransacked is to leave the windows down.

Last time I was there I watched my flip flops get ripped off when I was surfing. Saw everything, he looked right at me and shrugged knowing I wouldn't get back in before he was gone. They were cheapo's, I expected it to happen. I wear a size 13, Ticos do not, it doesn't matter though.

Other than the petty theft, it's a wonderful place!


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Don't reserve a car ahead of time- just show up at the airport and go down the car rental places 1 by 1 and publicly haggle with all of them. You'll get a way better deal. Get the insurance, though. 

September is the offseason so it'll be slower and better deals for pseudo-backpackers. I personally would avoid tent camping because a) it can be a little wet and all your gear will take days to dry, and b) the little hostels and non-tourist hotels are pretty cheap if you're off the beaten path. It's not like there are tons of campgrounds anyway.


----------

